# Small cap stocks



## nioka (11 April 2008)

I note a jump in the small cap stocks that I am holding. The interest in small caps seemed to wane as the market switched from bull to bear and that was understandable as they generally are speculative. Is the interest in them now a sign that there is getting to be more speculative money about. Is it a case of desterate time gambling by some, hoping to crack the ten bagger and get out of trouble or is it a case of a little spare cash to risk.
 I hold 10 small cap specs and 6 of them had a good rise today. ACE up 10%, ESI up 10.7%, GRK up %6.1%, MHL up 5.2%, MOG up %8.11% and TEY up 7.58%. I was surprised how much it increased the value of my portfolio on a day that the market was marginally down.
 Maybe a bull calf is around.


----------



## MRC & Co (11 April 2008)

XSO (small cap index), fell by more than the XAO today.  And has generally been weaker in comparison over the last several trading days.

You probably just got "lucky" so to speak.

Small cap generally 250mil to 1bil I beleive.  

Maybe you are talking about micro cap.


----------



## jeromejf (11 April 2008)

ive been holding on to  Cbh 0.40 and  BBI 1.16  and they  had plummeted with the rest but are now gradually rising back  to   some decent price levels . And cbh is looking good with  the merger with perilya so i am definetly holding on to it.


----------



## Porper (18 August 2017)

Interesting that the XSO has been making highs/lows on Fib extensions. About to hit the upper boundary and reject? Choppy corrective pattern higher makes this more likely than a strong breakout.


----------

